# "get to know you" visit



## uhlerclarem (Jul 31, 2008)

How would you code a new patient visit where there is no chief complaint other than "new to area-looking for new PCP"? A history is recorded and an exam but again-no real problem- just a patient shopping for a new doctor?
Thanks


----------



## mrsstockham (Jul 31, 2008)

*maybe....*

well if there was no CC and there were no major problems....this patient wasn't referred so consultations are out the window....it might have to depend on time.  a 99201 stipulates a md spending 10 minutes face to face and 99202 is 20 minutes.  

i could be wrong.  i am new at this....


----------



## Cottrell (Jul 31, 2008)

take a look at your 99401-99404 codes and see if your documentation meets the criteria for these codes.  No symptoms or defined illnesses, prev med counseling and length of visit documented. My docs are big on prev med counseling so we use these for our "Meet and Greet" visits when the documentation fits.

Hope this helps.


----------



## uhlerclarem (Jul 31, 2008)

thanks!!
Clare


----------



## dmaec (Aug 1, 2008)

we use the appropriate E/M level - If there isn't really a CC, are there underlying issues the provider addresses, something that will need to be followed? (HTN, DM, CAD, etc).  If so, I'd code those codes with the E/M, if absolutely no issues - then we code the V65.8 with an E/M.  (yes, we know, insurances do not like it - but it is what it is).  Some pay, some don't. 

Cottrell mentioned something we hadn't thought of ! (99401-99404).  We're going to check into that a bit more.  Usually, we've only used those codes on well child visits.  I wonder how insurances pay on those codes.


----------



## KATE1214 (Aug 4, 2008)

I don't bill for meet and greets, insurance companies do not pay for them because they don't consider them medically necessary.  I do however agree with the person who said that if there is some ongoing problem that needs to be followed, ie. HTN CAD, then I would bill using these as the diagnosis.  But if as you said, there was nothing, then the time spent won't be payable.

Please see below for further info, it is a URL I like to review every once in awhile to see what's new.

Kate, CPC

http://medicaleconomics.modernmedicine.com/memag/article/articleDetail.jsp?id=151132


----------

